# Landau 1470



## mrdrh99 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys.... Been lurking for months but finally joined! I just recently got a 1987 Landau 1470 side console with a 94 Johnson 25hp. Getting from cousin so I got a great deal. Tons of work since it's been sitting for years. Good news, motor has good compression, throttle and steering controls are still in working order. Bad news, filled halfway with years of pine straw and crap. Just started cleaning and the hull is solid. Will need to check rivets for leaks. Transom is completely gone and needs to tires on the Gator trailer. Goal is to clean it out, make sure wiring is good and get motor running, then plan to make a couple trips as is before any mods. Will probably open floor up instead of making deck, just decking the floor as much as possible. Couple storage areas in back maybe. I'm more interested in electronics and wide open floor plan... Love the side console. This will be a lengthy process but I plan on doing it right.


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome aboard, mrdrh99.

Looks like a nice winter project. Looking forward to seeing your progress.
How does the motor look under the hood?
Was it put away properly?

edit: Where are you from? Be sure to update your location profile.

jasper


----------



## mrdrh99 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! It was not stored properly but it is incredibly clean under the hood.... Nothing locked up, compression is good. Steering and throttle cables are good. I've had a"backyard "mechanic look at it and days he thinks it'll run with a little work... We'll see. But yeah.... Something to do over winter.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Oct 9, 2014)

Only progress to report is a check on the compression which read 120 on both cylinders... Good sign. Will be getting the tires taken care of this week and then I'll be able to get it pulled out of the alley it's in and get it cleaned up.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 9, 2014)

mrdrh99 said:


> Only progress to report is a check on the compression which *read 120 on both cylinders*... Good sign. Will be getting the tires taken care of this week and then I'll be able to get it pulled out of the alley it's in and get it cleaned up.



Great news on the compression. Btw, what year is the motor? 

When I first got my boat the tires were all cracked and dry rotted. It was a miracle they made the trip from the seller's house, not to mention having no spare. LOL. You'll be amazed how much better it looks with a new set of tires and little clean-up. I've only been to NC a couple times in my life, but one thing I remember is all the pine trees, LOL. Do you have a space to work on it indoors? 

jasper


----------



## mrdrh99 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope... It'll be an all outdoor project but we have stretches of nice 60° weather throughout winter! And yes.... Tons of point trees. The motor is a 94 Johnson 25. I went to look at tires today and to my surprise the new tires, wheels and all were only $10 more so I just picked up 2 brands new ones. Tomorrow I'm putting them on, strapping the boat down and towing to my dad's where most of the work will be done. 1st thing will be getting the motor off, taking boat off trailer and cleaning it out... Then transom replacement and testing for leaks. Like I said.... No real rush on this project.... My deadline is next spring. I'll have some more and better pics on my next post!


----------



## mrdrh99 (Apr 20, 2015)

So.... After months (winter, birthdays, Christmas... More winter) finally got the boat cleaned out. I had planned on doing as much as I could myself. But after so long I was going crazy! Finally cleaned it out and just dropped off at repair shop to replace transom and get motor running.I can not decide if I want to remove front bench and have nice open floor or leave and deck over it! Any suggestions?


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 20, 2015)

Freakin awesome boat. I would cut the bench and make it a wicked awesome duck hunting boat. Im so jealous for the boat


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks nice all cleaned up.  

I really enjoy my open floor for fishing, but I didn't have to remove a bench. Good luck.

jasper


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice find. My Landau 1470 has no middle seat and a low front deck, open and stable. 

Link to build is below.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ictalurus said:


> Nice find. My Landau 1470 has no middle seat and a low front deck, open and stable.
> 
> Link to build is below.




Yes! I looked over your build several times before pulling the trigger on mine. Very nice. I'm thinking about no deck and removing bench in middle, laying a nice floor and a long rod/storage locker in front of the console.

Should have it back from the repair shop in about 2 weeks


----------



## mrdrh99 (Apr 21, 2015)

BTW I did pick up a used, but in good shape, motor guide bow mount foot controlled 45lb troller.... Wonder if the pedal will go all the way down to the floor without a deck???

Got the motor with a new battery for $140!


----------



## mrdrh99 (Apr 21, 2015)

So I think I've decided.... Rod storage in front of the console, with a deck just high enough to keep the battery and a couple gear bags and life jackets underneath with a couple access hatches. Then decking from the back bench to the transom with hatches to the gas tank, bilge, and anchor. This will allow to mount the bow mount motor on the front, the foot control on the deck, and will probably keep the cooler on deck to double as a seat. Controls for electronics will be mounted on console along with a Raymarine dragonfly unit.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Apr 25, 2015)

Age old question... Removing the bench seat in the middle?

I want to take it out, but, string 2 2x12s across as the main decking supports. I figure that would more than make up for the bench seat. Then adding the structural foam all the way down the floor to replace what came out of the bench.

Sound sufficient?


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 6, 2015)

Got the boat back from shop with motor purring like a kitten.... Time to tear that transom out!


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 6, 2015)

36 rivets and 4 hours later it's out....

Corrosion! That old wood was soaked and has been sitting for years. Pitting had started, a couple small places are all the way through. After talking with a couple others on here, I'll be cleaning with vinegar and a wire wheel on my drill today. After that I hope to get the new transom pieces cut to shape, glued together and seal the edges today.

Ordered a Lowrance Elite 3x last night to mount on the console.


----------



## Ictalurus (May 6, 2015)

Looks really good!! Regarding the center bench removal, sounds like you've got a great idea, but those 2x12 are going to weigh a good bit. When i switched to aluminum framing and a 1/4" ply on the low deck over blue board, it took about 70 lbs out of the boat. 

I attached a pic of the capacity plate in case yours was missing.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 6, 2015)

That's one hell of a nice boat! 1470, how fantastically stable and yet compact enough to go pretty much anywhere provided there's a boat launch.


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 6, 2015)

Ictalurus said:


> Looks really good!! Regarding the center bench removal, sounds like you've got a great idea, but those 2x12 are going to weigh a good bit. When i switched to aluminum framing and a 1/4" ply on the low deck over blue board, it took about 70 lbs out of the boat.
> 
> I attached a pic of the capacity plate in case yours was missing.


I have it, the exact same one! It was painted over but I can read it


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 6, 2015)

I'm not going to remove the bench this year, I'm going for a full deck over the seat. Yeah I'm excited about the size and stability of this boat. Will be getting some salt water use so I'm really going to have to put some effort into cleaning up that transom. Soaking with vinegar now, will be hitting it with the wire brush today, then pressure washing, then patching those pitted spots with jb weld. That will probably be all this week with this pesky possible tropical storm off the coast. Will spend the rainy days sealing up the wood for the transom.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 6, 2015)

Just curious if you got the motor going yet?


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 6, 2015)

jasper60103 said:


> Just curious if you got the motor going yet?


Yes.... I took it to the local shop since it's been sitting 4 years. New fuel and water pump, soak cleaned the carb, new carb kit, new plugs, new impeller and lower unit seals, made adjustments to the cables. They gave it the works.... Runs like a dream (with earmuffs), starts on first pull!


----------



## jasper60103 (May 6, 2015)

mrdrh99 said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious if you got the motor going yet?
> ...



Great. Sounds good to go.


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 6, 2015)

Here is the transom.... Wire wheeled, pressure washed, 3 coats of self etching primer. Will fill corrosion holes with jb weld, then another coat of primer and paint, then the wood goes in. Then we're in business! Will be putting a deck over the front bench with a couple storage hatches, painting the inside a light gray or tan.


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 7, 2015)

OK, got jb weld in the holes AND almost all the small pitted places. Will let dry overnight, sand in the morning and then reapply jb weld as needed. I never thought dealing with this transom would be so cumbersome... But I figured that I might as well do it right. I want it nice and strong since I'll be using in salt a good bit.


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 7, 2015)

Mock up time.......

So.... While waiting on the jb weld, I decided to do a mock up with what I had. The seats will be on ply as part of the rear deck, I may also strap down the cooler on the back deck. The front deck.... I can't decide which direction to string the 2x4s.... Either 4 front to back or 2 string between the ribs. Either way will also have 2x2s strung in for extra support. Will have one long hatch across the deck which will be batteries and storage. Not deep enough for the large cooler. That's my 45lb motor guide that I picked up for $140 with a new battery


----------



## jasper60103 (May 8, 2015)

Looks like a nice solid boat.
I have the same seats for several years now. Very comfortable and good quality for the money.
Great progress. =D> 

-jasper


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 11, 2015)

OK.... Back to work tomorrow on the boat. Will begin drilling out the holes to 1/4" (any that were warped removing rivets) and then will be time to start bolting the new transom in. Got a new tube of 5200 for the bolts. Then it's time to get the deck on and trolling motor mounted


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 29, 2015)

So.... Life has gotten in the way for a couple weeks of vacation, sick kids, concerts..... Etc. Have the transom back in, only the brackets are holding in place now..... Will have to drill through and bolt through the back. Still need to get the big braces bolted in through the transom and the floor.
Got the front decking supports in and will be testing to see if some 2x2's are needed.
Repainted the console and decided to simply spray the outside flat black like it was. Looks good and I'm happy if I just spray a new coat each spring. 
Also, I have all my electronics in..... Bilge, 6 gang switch with fuses, navigation lights, spot light and lowrance elite 3x


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 30, 2015)

OK.... Got the front deck cut out.... 1/2" ply, still need to cut around the ribs for a tight fit and get an access hatch cut out with some 2x2 framing. Got some Olympic deck restore to paint it ( has some grit/grip but not as rough as the rustoleum stuff)

Getting excited!
What do you guys think?


----------



## Y_J (May 31, 2015)

LOL I think I wish I had your boat :wink: Lookin good so far. Been following your build..


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks bud, should have deck cut and starting the painting process tomorrow..... Dad is coming over Tuesday morning to help put the bolts back in the braces and seal it up. After that it'll be get the lights and electrical mounted.... Hoping to have in water next weekend!


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm getting there! A few more bolts, a re coat of paint on outside, mount the seats, and figure out trolling motor placement. Paint inside, floor and back deck will come later.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 2, 2015)

One more pic


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 3, 2015)

Rain rain rain...... Oh well, playing around with some electrical work, got wires ran to breaker and 6 gang panel switch, and from neg bus back to battery. Battery is a 18ah that will run fish finder, nav lights, spot light, and occasional run of bilge. I may run the spot light off the TM battery. I will run a couple of extra 8ga wires with alligator clips from the TM battery in case the aux battery runs out of juice but I think most days it'll do just fine.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm still here! Boat is still sitting there taunting me. I'll be back on it soon.... This 100°+ and suppressive humidity has me thinking that it's best I wait and have her ready to go for the fall now. Boating in the heat is no fun. Hope to have some pic updates of electrical tomorrow though.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 26, 2015)

Never thought it would take this long! Finally finished bolting the transom back in with ss bolts and copious amounts of 5200. Decided it was time for a water check. Took her down to the local river. No leaks! Deck is nice and sturdy. Trolling motor performed wonderful, I only set it on 1 of 5 and that was more than enough. Nice to know I have plenty of power for more current and/wind. Only problem was outboard was overheating. Only a drip instead of a stream, so that needs to be looked into. Other than that it's time to mount electronics, put a floor in and decide if I'm going to use a grip paint or carpet. And decide about hatch in deck!


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks great =D> =D> 

I like that setup.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks.... I think for the floor I'm going to put a few nicely coated decking boards in so that water can easily drain. May do 1x4s coated with rustoleum deck restore. I think I'm going to cut a new deck with 3/4 ply coated with the same stuff. Looking to keep it lighter color to keep it cool, the metal burnt me up yesterday!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Aug 27, 2015)

X2 that's a really nice setup you've got there.


----------



## jasper60103 (Aug 30, 2015)

mrdrh99 said:


> Never thought it would take this long! Finally finished bolting the transom back in with ss bolts and copious amounts of 5200. Decided it was time for a water check. Took her down to the local river. No leaks! Deck is nice and sturdy. Trolling motor performed wonderful, I only set it on 1 of 5 and that was more than enough. Nice to know I have plenty of power for more current and/wind. *Only problem was outboard was overheating.* Only a drip instead of a stream, so that needs to be looked into. Other than that it's time to mount electronics, put a floor in and decide if I'm going to use a grip paint or carpet. And decide about hatch in deck!



Too bad about the motor. Hopefully the overheat didn't damage anything. 
I'm sure you would have been be pleased with the performance if it were serviced right. Good luck.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the concern...
The outboard will still crank right up and compression is good


----------



## Matt24 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice, simple setup. Looks good. Did you use that Rustoleum Deck Restore paint on the aluminum on the bench? Did it stick good, seem to be holding up well? I see that stuff in the store and think, that'd be a nice easy way to cover a boat floor...and I've got a boat I'm getting ready to put the floor back in :mrgreen:


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Matt24 said:


> Nice, simple setup. Looks good. Did you use that Rustoleum Deck Restore paint on the aluminum on the bench? Did it stick good, seem to be holding up well? I see that stuff in the store and think, that'd be a nice easy way to cover a boat floor...and I've got a boat I'm getting ready to put the floor back in :mrgreen:


Thanks!
I used the Olympic version... Same stuff... Not as gritty, the restore will be too tough on feet and knees! I did use it on the aluminum but like an idiot I didn't check the weather and it poured on less than 30 min after. I'm about to start working on the back decks and floor then I'm going to re coat it all


----------



## Matt24 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll be interested to hear how the deck restore stuff does, going on and staying on the aluminum. Seem like a simple solution to a common problem.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll let everyone know progress.... I was really just going to rattle can the aluminum and use the rescue on the front and back wood decks and the floor boards.


----------

